# ISTM information



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 20, 2011)

So leaving to Palm Springs for the ISTM Tactical Medic module A&B in January.  Already read up on the CA EMSA  requirements and am reading a course handout from 2008 already. 

My question is, has anyone else attended this recently have any suggested reading I could be doing.  I'm prior military ( Forward Observer ) so tactics are not new to me.  I was thinking maybe a crash course in vet medicine for the working dogs maybe?

Thanks

Oops screwed up the thread title there.  If an CL can just change it to ISTM information would be great


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2011)

Corky said:


> Oops screwed up the thread title there.  If an CL can just change it to ISTM information would be great


Done.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 10, 2012)

*re*

Just some follow up on my experience for those interested in Tactical medicine.

The course was put on in Palm Springs, CA which is desert area.

The instructors consisted of Trauma surgeons (reserve LEO's), ED Docs (reserve LEOS's), Swat operators and team members.  Class members included 4 ED Docs, 1 CCICU/ Trauma surgeon, 6 or so SO/PD officers, a Gang of Fire Medics, and myself and 1 other strictly 911 paramedic.

Week 1 which amounted to 40+ hours of almost entirely tactical overview training and scenarios using airsoft weapons and sim / paintball weapons. 

In between didactic and scenario time was spent at the range using Sig P229's and H&K MP5's 

Week 2 40+ hours also incorporated much more advanced tactics and team leader building.  Along with a heavy emphasis on advanced medical care as to be expected.  Time at the range this week consisted of advanced weapon use and transitioning from sub machine gun to pistol and visa-versa as needed and shooting on the move.  

During our graduation ceremony the Lead Instructor Larry Heiskell, MD, received member number #00001 of the American College of Tactical Physicians.  

Best part about this is they are already forming a way for LEO's and Paramedic's to become board recognized through testing.  But expect to have to take Module A/B ( just taken ) and C which I am going to have to return at another time to go through before attempting the board testing.  

I'm not quite sure how other programs can cover even a fraction of the material presented in the 3 day courses they offer and sleep at night.  

If anyone has any questions of the program etc etc feel free to either pm or ask here.

Disclaimer : I am not in any way involved with this program other then being a student who attended Module and B


----------

